# Looking for a reliable Rapido dealer for warranty work



## channel5 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi

I'm having issues with the dealer I bought my Rapido from when it's coming to getting some warranty work fixed, see:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-80086.html

It looks like I need to abandon Brownhills and look for a more reliable dealer for the work.

Can anyone recommend anywhere? I'm based in Derbyshire, but don't mind travelling for good service.

Thanks
c5


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Caravans Rapido Ltd. Gorrick Road, Wokingham, Berkshire, RG40 3AU 0118 979 1023

A bit far for you to travel but I have heard good reports about them.



Trevor


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi C5

Try Dick Lane Motorhomes in Bradford.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

As Trevorf says, Caravanes Rapido. Small firm, great service. They were the original importers of Rapido, until Brownstuff muscled in


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Caravans Rapido are now called Wokingham Motorhomes. Bought our current Rapido from them, fortunately had no major issues. I needed a couple of small parts which they sent me in a few days, and I went back there for the first habitation service. A 350 mile round trip for us but worth it for the good service. They have an ex Rapido technician work for them who still lives in France and commutes weekly. I believe he calls into the factory and collects parts while he is over there.
Not the easiest place to find (in the middle of a large forest) but they are the best for anything Rapido.
Colin


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Absolutely.......Caravans rapido......Wokingham.......definately worth the trip.......we came all the way from southern Spain !! No regrets.......excellent company, efficient, experienced and CARE......
Lynda


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Could not agree more, excellent business, Martin and Paul know their Rapidos unlike some!

Peter


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

We needed some work done on our Rapido, It had previously been botched by B'hills and needed to be redone. Rapido stood over the job even though the warranty period had expired and they authorised the lads in Wokingham to do it.
They did a proper job and I would highly recommend them for their customer focus and expertise.


----------



## Beetee (Apr 22, 2008)

Highbridge Caravans, near Burnham, Somerset. They are a Rapido dealer and may be easier for you to get to. We bought our 924F from them last May and have found their aftersales service to be excellent. They provide a courtesy car if required and the staff are extremely helpful.

Cheers

Brian.


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I think you may find that in law you can only get warranty work done free by the dealer with whom you contracted to buy the Rapido unless Rapido agree to another dealer doing the work if you had poor service from orginal supplying and franchised dealer.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Head Office*

I also have had warranty issues with my Rapido, bought new from same dealer as you.
Currently it is in France, where the factory arranged a recall for job to be done, after much persistance and proding from me to dealer.
Ultimately, I drove to Mayenne for an inspection to take place.
Is seems that the manufacturer sends out recall notices to dealers for checks to be undertaken when problems they are aware of arise.
Unfortunately, it has discovered many such recall notices sit on the desk of the dealer, unopened.
My more recent experience at the dealer has indicated they have listened and are taking a more positive attitude to reasonable complaints.
The way forward might be, to make representations to the Customer Services Manager, copying in Rapido in France, or , if that fails to bring results, direct your complaints to Rapido in Mayenne. They do have English speaking telephonists and very commendable service man who did indeed work for the Wokingham outlet.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Please correct me if I am wrong,   as I am sure you will. :lol: :lol: but did I not read on earlier posts that Rapido at Wokingham will only do work on their own customers vehicles and turn away others unless instructed by Rapido themselves.

cabby


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

cabby said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong,   as I am sure you will. :lol: :lol: but did I not read on earlier posts that Rapido at Wokingham will only do work on their own customers vehicles and turn away others unless instructed by Rapido themselves.
> 
> cabby


Exactly the same situation as with us, we will not carry out any warranty work unless we get authourisation from Swift, AutoCruise, Hobby or Pilote in that they agree it is a warranty problem.

One cannot just do the work and whack in a claim!

The difference is that neither of us turn round and say, go back to your supplying dealer, tough you didnt buy it here.

Please bear in mind the labour rate is lower than standard workshop rates and the times allowed are sometimes ridiculous and certain jobs can be totally uneconomic to pursue without the subsidy from the sale, in which case we would be justified in asking for a contribution towards the cost, where we did not supply the vehicle.

Peter


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Profit & Discount*

I don't think I implied that a dealer other than the vendor supplying said vehicle, will undertake warranty repairs.

However, if the manufacturer agrees with another authorised agent of the brand to do certain warranty work, by arrangement with the owner, it can be done.

It ought to be borne in mind that the very low prices offered by some authorised agents for new vehicles can only do so by trimmiing their profit margins. 
In the manufacturers and dealers contracts will be a "built in" responsibilty to deal with warranty claims from owners.

If the owner gets the claim done by the dealer,everyone is satisfied.
But if the claim is of such an expense that the dealer cannot do a fix economically, said dealer is most likely to fob the owner off with spurious stories about supplier, delivery agents, the "never had that happen before" story, warranty limitations, missuse by the owner.
I think you know about such stories .

But I do say Rapido have a good customer service relationship.

But their repuation has been undermined by less scrupulous dealers in the pursuit of profit without responsibilty and in breach of contract law.


----------

